# Un amigo ha ganado 2M€ y se va a Andorra



## Jebediah (18 Ago 2021)

Pues el colega, íntimo amigo, ha ganado 2M€ con un par de inversiones entre el 2019 y 2020. Los ha vendido este año pero aún tiene la pasta en el broker. Bróker (IG) con el que hasta ahora en los últimos 10 años no ha tenido que declarar nada, ha tenido años de +15.000€ y en ninguna declaración le han dicho nada.

Esta vez me dice que se pira a Andorra, al alquiler de un apartamiento, a los 6 meses pedir la ciudadanía, abrir una cuenta en un banco y sacar la pasta para pagar el impuesto andorrano. Me he quedado un poco _así-asa_. No me creo que sea tan fácil ahorrarse el impuestazo español. ¿Cómo lo veis?


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (18 Ago 2021)

Que venda todo lo que tenga en España cuanto antes. Que no deje rehenes aquí.


----------



## Tio Perico (18 Ago 2021)

faltan aliens


----------



## Dr.Nick (18 Ago 2021)

Me temo que si el deposito inicial lo hizo desde España el reintegro lo tendrá que hacer también aquí.


----------



## eltonelero (18 Ago 2021)

Bueno siguendo un poco el trolleo.
Yo si pudiera también lo haría. Andorra me parece una versión Paco de Suiza/Liechtenstein pero para irse a esos paises si que hay que estar realmente forrado.

Aun asi tienes 6 meses en un pais tranquilo y verde para concentrarte en curro, ejercicio, vida sana... y luego puedes dedicarte seis meses a viajar por el mundo.


----------



## digipl (18 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Esta vez me dice que se pira a Andorra, al alquiler de un apartamiento, a los 6 meses pedir la ciudadanía, abrir una cuenta en un banco y sacar la pasta para pagar el impuesto andorrano. Me he quedado un poco _así-asa_. No me creo que sea tan fácil ahorrarse el impuestazo español. ¿Cómo lo veis?



No creo que pida la ciudadanía, que conseguirla en andorra es casi imposible, sino la residencia. Tienes que hacer los tramites correctos y pasar seis meses y un día fuera de españa y al menos 90 días viviendo allí. Básicamente lo que han hecho los famosos youtubers.

Otra cosa es que la hacienda se entere y pida la mordida del 2021 ya que el pago de impuestos va por año natural y el 2021 ya está perdido para cualquiera que quiera largarse.

Edit: Mordida del 2021 que ya no se ni que año vivo....


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (18 Ago 2021)

El sueño andorrano


----------



## Ederto (18 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pues el colega, íntimo amigo, ha ganado 2M€ con un par de inversiones entre el 2019 y 2020. Los ha vendido este año pero aún tiene la pasta en el broker. Bróker (IG) con el que hasta ahora en los últimos 10 años no ha tenido que declarar nada, ha tenido años de +15.000€ y en ninguna declaración le han dicho nada.
> 
> Esta vez me dice que se pira a Andorra, al alquiler de un apartamiento, a los 6 meses pedir la ciudadanía, abrir una cuenta en un banco y sacar la pasta para pagar el impuesto andorrano. Me he quedado un poco _así-asa_. No me creo que sea tan fácil ahorrarse el impuestazo español. ¿Cómo lo veis?



veo que está haciendo el gilipollas.

Para este año ya no le da, ha pasado más de seis meses en España. Que se largue en enero y aguante hasta el 1 de julio. Y luego ya se trae la pasta y declara.

Que Andorra tiene una población de 30.000 habitantes, no es un sitio pa vivir.


----------



## Ederto (18 Ago 2021)

jo-der! igualito que en España!


----------



## Ederto (18 Ago 2021)

20 años en una puta cárcel, que Andorra city tiene 30.000 putos habitantes! como vivir en cienpozuelos pero con ningún otro municipio cerca, atrapado entre montañas!!!


----------



## Gonzalor (18 Ago 2021)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> Que venda todo lo que tenga en España cuanto antes. Que no deje rehenes aquí.



Cierto, porque como Hacienda se entere de que no ha declarado las ganancias le va a embargar hasta la camisa.


----------



## digipl (18 Ago 2021)

Son cuatro....
Si consigues la residencia sigues con tu nacionalidad española pero pagas impuestos en andorra. Lo que si te exigen es estar al menos tres años como residente en el extranjero antes de regresar ya que sino pueden pedirte los impuestos de esos años.


Ederto dijo:


> 20 años en una puta cárcel, que Andorra city tiene 30.000 putos habitantes!



Hombre.... Solo tienes que pasar 90 días al año en Andorra, el resto puedes vivir donde quieras excepto, al menos que se enteren, pasar mas de seis meses en españa.


----------



## Jebediah (18 Ago 2021)

No los ha ganado en criptos pero para el caso es lo mismo. Si IG no los declara, como no lo ha hecho hasta ahora, y lo deja como responsabilidad del usuario podría cobrarlos al banco el año que viene y declararlos como ganancias del 2022? Es que no creo que sea posible algo así, si no ya habríamos oído de cienes de casos...


----------



## Thundercat (18 Ago 2021)

Ciudadanía no, será pedir residencia.


----------



## Thundercat (18 Ago 2021)

Si los ha generado estando en España... van a ir a por él. Y los ha vendido estando aquí.

Le va a tocar declarar aquí esos millones, lamentablemente. Va a contribuir a que este circo siga.

Aunque bueno, con un millón menos pero que se vaya a Andorra igualmente, si piensa vivir de sus inversiones claro. Dudo que no sepa, ya que 2M no se ganan con un golpe de suerte. El tipo tiene que tener mucho dinero aparte.


----------



## Ederto (18 Ago 2021)

joder chacho, pero es que aparte de monte no tiene nada. Que sí, bici en verano, ski en invierno y lumis todos los días, pero me parece una oferta muy escasa. Ya puede reponer material el puti con frecuencia porque si no no lo veo.


----------



## thanos2 (18 Ago 2021)

El sueño almorrano


----------



## Thundercat (18 Ago 2021)

Sí, el país es una completa mierda. Pa generar lo que puedas unos años e irte. Aunque seguramente vaya mejorando con toda la pasta que entra.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (18 Ago 2021)

Para evitar pagar el impuesto en España tiene que haber estado 183 dias fuera de aquí, si ha estado 183 dias o mas en España su oblgiacion de pagar a las charos sigue vigente


----------



## aventurero artritico (18 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> No los ha ganado en criptos pero para el caso es lo mismo. Si IG no los declara, como no lo ha hecho hasta ahora, y lo deja como responsabilidad del usuario podría cobrarlos al banco el año que viene y declararlos como ganancias del 2022? Es que no creo que sea posible algo así, si no ya habríamos oído de cienes de casos...



todos estos brokers es lo que tienen, IG,IB,Degiro...hacienda no sabe nada.

hoy dia no te queda otra que ir a un asesor fiscal si quieres hacer algo que excede lo común. 2 millones es mucho dinero para ir haciendo idioteces.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (18 Ago 2021)

5 años era el tiempo que seguias siendo ciudadano fiscal español una vez que habias decidido largarte, si no recuerdo mal.


----------



## FilibustHero (18 Ago 2021)

Con 2MM€ legalizados en España podrías pensar en retirarte si eres lonchafinista. Pero esa pasta no da para mudarte a Andorra, a no ser que tengas previsto seguir ganando minolles de euros cada año.


----------



## Ederto (18 Ago 2021)

joder cerca! que está a tres horas de Barcelona! y entre medias no hay una puta mierda! Llegas antes desde Ginebra en avión!


----------



## digipl (18 Ago 2021)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> 5 años era el tiempo que seguias siendo ciudadano fiscal español una vez que habias decidido largarte, si no recuerdo mal.



Sigues siendo fiscalmente español si te vas a un país declarado paraíso fiscal.


----------



## Ederto (18 Ago 2021)

Estoy contigo, yo también soy de los legales y realmente para cantidades "normales" no es una brutalidad. Lo de la fiscalidad Gruyere que decía algún diputado general de Bizkaia es cierto (no fue el de ahora, el panoli ese parece que se ha escapao de una tienda de surf en sopelana).


----------



## El que te focka (18 Ago 2021)

digipl dijo:


> Sigues siendo fiscalmente español si te vas a un país declarado paraíso fiscal.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 746252



Tengo entendido que desde hace un par de años o así España ha dejado de considerar a Andorra como paraíso fiscal...


----------



## cuidesemele (18 Ago 2021)

Dile que se lea lo de el centro de intereses vitales, luego el economico, lo que de tributar donde se realizo la actividad (no la residencia), como se computant los 180 y pico dias, etc.

Si eres una persona normal ya esta pensado para que no puedas. Si no tienes NADA, ni un telefono mucho menos un piso, en Spain, trabajas online y te da para pagar 2mil al mes de alquiler o compras, vale.

Pero hacienda ya tiene todo medido. 95% que no puede.


----------



## ciberobrero (18 Ago 2021)

Dr.Nick dijo:


> Me temo que si el deposito inicial lo hizo desde España el reintegro lo tendrá que hacer también aquí.




Jaja por?

Anda que no le pueden pasar cosas a tu cuenta del banco y al broker darle igual.

Tu broker no te va a poner límites a tu movilidad. A tu broker extranjero los berrinches de Hacienda le dan igual.


Pd: vivan las caenas


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (18 Ago 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> 20 años en una puta cárcel, que Andorra city tiene 30.000 putos habitantes! como vivir en cienpozuelos pero con ningún otro municipio cerca, atrapado entre montañas!!!



Es casi un sueño hecho realidad. Además hay que tener en cuenta otras circunstancias tanto o más importantes, la climatología o más bien la nivología. Andorra es probablemente la única zona englobada en los Pirineos “grandes” que pilla cacho con todos los frentes. Ya sea con frentes atlánticos, con los sures, con las nortadas o incluso con las levantadas mediterráneas. Eso le permite ostentar el escalón más alto del podium en lo que a días de Nevada se refiere. Además la zona alta de El Tarter y El Canillo, y más concretamente el Valle de Incles, que tiene urbanizaciones a más de 1750m de altitud, sea la zona habitada de todo el Pirineo con más días de nieve en el suelo. Lo que quiere decir que con 2M € en las manos y casi 4 meses de nieve en los pies ¿Que coño hace aquí tu amigo todavía?


----------



## digipl (18 Ago 2021)

El que te focka dijo:


> Tengo entendido que desde hace un par de años o así España ha dejado de considerar a Andorra como paraíso fiscal...



Andorra dejó de ser paraiso fiscal para el reino de españa en 2011.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (18 Ago 2021)

si claro, en que invirtio, acciones de pifiaiser?


----------



## sisar_vidal (18 Ago 2021)

Dr.Nick dijo:


> Me temo que si el deposito inicial lo hizo desde España el reintegro lo tendrá que hacer también aquí.



Ehh no.


----------



## cuidesemele (18 Ago 2021)

De Escaldes para abajo raramente nieva. Y lo limpian en un plis. Si puedes vivir con un dia de nieve al año y escarcha estaras bien. Tienes todos los servicios, no te ockuparan, puedes aparcar y no te lo rallaran, etc todo muy civilizado. Pero eso si, que te guste la montaña y esquiar, sino te va ese ambiente malo. Si te va la fiesta cada dia pues como que no.

Es un sitio civilizado para aterrizar cuando tienes lo deberes hechos. Te pasas los 90 o 183 dias y el resto a viajar menos por España. Traducido: muertos de hambre no gracias, quedaros en Spain.


----------



## sisar_vidal (18 Ago 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> Si los ha generado estando en España... van a ir a por él. Y los ha vendido estando aquí.
> 
> Le va a tocar declarar aquí esos millones, lamentablemente. Va a contribuir a que este circo siga.
> 
> Aunque bueno, con un millón menos pero que se vaya a Andorra igualmente, si piensa vivir de sus inversiones claro. Dudo que no sepa, ya que 2M no se ganan con un golpe de suerte. El tipo tiene que tener mucho dinero aparte.



Que no... Si está más de 183 días en Andorra, ahora ya no puede en este año, se declaran allí


----------



## HARLEY66 (18 Ago 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Para evitar pagar el impuesto en España tiene que haber estado 183 dias fuera de aquí, si ha estado 183 dias o mas en España su oblgiacion de pagar a las charos sigue vigente



Tiene que DEMOSTRAR FEHACIENTEMENTE que ha residido fuera, que no es lo mismo


----------



## sisar_vidal (18 Ago 2021)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Jaja por?
> 
> Anda que no le pueden pasar cosas a tu cuenta del banco y al broker darle igual.
> 
> ...



Hay una cantidad de SUBNORMALES aquí que ni se entera, y como lo haya generado en criptomoneda, buena suerte a la Montero.


----------



## Ederto (18 Ago 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Tiene que DEMOSTRAR FEHACIENTEMENTE que ha residido fuera, que no es lo mismo



Pues se hace un videoblog, se graba cada mañana en un canal privado de youtube enseñando por la ventana que está en Andorra y a correr.

O hace como aquel viejo, que hacía un ingreso o retirada de 20 euros cada día en el cajero para que quedase registrado que él estaba ahí.


----------



## HARLEY66 (18 Ago 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> Pues se hace un videoblog, se graba cada mañana en un canal privado de youtube enseñando por la ventana que está en Andorra y a correr.
> 
> O hace como aquel viejo, que hacía un ingreso o retirada de 20 euros cada día en el cajero para que quedase registrado que él estaba ahí.



Si si, o dejar tu visa a un residente y que cada día haga una pequeña compra y lleve encima tu móvil mientras tu llevas otro andorrano, pero hay que hacerlo cada vez que no estás en Andorra y no es práctico


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (18 Ago 2021)

cuidesemele dijo:


> De Escaldes para abajo raramente nieva. Y lo limpian en un plis. Si puedes vivir con un dia de nieve al año y escarcha estaras bien. Tienes todos los servicios, no te ockuparan, puedes aparcar y no te lo rallaran, etc todo muy civilizado. Pero eso si, que te guste la montaña y esquiar, sino te va ese ambiente malo. Si te va la fiesta cada dia pues como que no.
> 
> Es un sitio civilizado para aterrizar cuando tienes lo deberes hechos. Te pasas los 90 o 183 dias y el resto a viajar menos por España. Traducido: muertos de hambre no gracias, quedaros en Spain.



De Escaldes para abajo es la muerte en vida. Incles es la verdadera saluc. Te pillas uno de estos:


https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/92664259/foto/18/


Y 4 meses de esquí ininterrumpidos, moviéndote en tu moto de nieve Polaris, de aquí para allá a toda leche, haciendo ruido y levantando polvo, como si fueras el puñetero Fridtjor Nansen


----------



## agon (18 Ago 2021)

Dr.Nick dijo:


> Me temo que si el deposito inicial lo hizo desde España el reintegro lo tendrá que hacer también aquí.



Y le van a meter una afeitada interesante... Por plusvalías y por lo no declarado en tiempo y forma.


----------



## cuidesemele (18 Ago 2021)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> De Escaldes para abajo es la muerte en vida. Incles es la verdadera saluc. Te pillas uno de estos:
> 
> 
> https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/92664259/foto/18/
> ...



Ok eso ya va a gustos, pero si, si te da para chaletarro y quieres motonieve perfecto. Si te va algo mas urbanita por abajo estas igualmente a 10m en coche de todas partes (excepto Pas que alli se quede para mi gusto)


----------



## Ederto (18 Ago 2021)

cuidesemele dijo:


> Ok eso ya va a gustos, pero si, si te da para chaletarro y quieres motonieve perfecto. Si te va algo mas urbanita por abajo estas igualmente *a 10m en coche de todas partes *(excepto Pas que alli se quede para mi gusto)



Qué coño es "todas partes" en un país cuya capital tiene 30.000 habitantes????


----------



## csainz (18 Ago 2021)

Se le va a ir el vino en catas. Lo que no se lleve hacienda se lo va a llevar el coste de mover su vida alli. Si lo hace por lo de vivir vida de rico con 2m€, pues será otro arruinado de los que les toca el gordo de navidad cada año.


----------



## Alan__ (18 Ago 2021)

Yo pensaba que lara sacar la nacionalidad andorrana era simplemente saltar la valla con España....


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (18 Ago 2021)

cuidesemele dijo:


> Ok eso ya va a gustos, pero si, si te da para chaletarro y quieres motonieve perfecto. Si te va algo mas urbanita por abajo estas igualmente a 10m en coche de todas partes (excepto Pas que alli se quede para mi gusto)



Pas es lo más Cesc (Paco en catalán) de Andorra. Es tan feo que parece Formigal


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (18 Ago 2021)

Si fuera verdad algo de lo contado, adviertale de que no vuelva nunca a España o se llevará varias sorpresas respecto a tan infalible plan. Deseele suerte, la va a necesitar.


----------



## boyra (18 Ago 2021)

Vamos a ver, comprar un Bitcoin con una tarjeta de crédito hace diez años...difícil.

No haberlo vendido en cualquier subida y haber perdido el rally...muy difícil

Que no te haya limpiado un hacker por el camino...casi imposible.

Que te vayas a Andorra y sueltes 2 millones en un banco y pienses con una regularización sin investigar origen no te van a imputar por lavado o blanqueo...imposible

Desengañaros, hasta Escobar se entregó


----------



## elbaranda (18 Ago 2021)

Evita que unos ladrones (PSOE/Podemos) le roben el dinero para dárselo a minorías extranjeras. A cambio él mantiene su dinero y que se lo gaste en pymes españolas y que guarde las facturas y tiquets cuando alguien le acuse. Utilizaría sanidad y recursos andorranos para colaborar para que la sanidad española no colapse. Eso para mi es más patriota que lo que hacen los rojos y sus rojadas


----------



## Paradise_man (18 Ago 2021)

Mejor opcion es Chipre, pero para gustos colores...
Que abra una cuenta en USA o PR y deposite la pasta ahi antes


----------



## Hulk Hogan (18 Ago 2021)

para vivir en andorra hay que invertir 400.000 euros allí, no sé rick


----------



## Chichimango (18 Ago 2021)

agon dijo:


> Y le van a meter una afeitada interesante... Por plusvalías y por lo no declarado en tiempo y forma.



Esto me interesa: si ese dinero lo ha generado a lo largo de tres ejercicios fiscales (2019, 2020, 2021), tendría que declarar las ganancias en cada uno de ellos, ¿no?

¿O es que no tienes que declararlas hasta que retiras el dinero de la cuenta?

No tengo mucha idea de como funcionan fiscalmente estas cuentas broker, pero estoy pensando abrirme una este año o el que viene a más tardar...


----------



## Play_91 (18 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pues el colega, íntimo amigo, ha ganado 2M€ con un par de inversiones entre el 2019 y 2020. Los ha vendido este año pero aún tiene la pasta en el broker. Bróker (IG) con el que hasta ahora en los últimos 10 años no ha tenido que declarar nada, ha tenido años de +15.000€ y en ninguna declaración le han dicho nada.
> 
> Esta vez me dice que se pira a Andorra, al alquiler de un apartamiento, a los 6 meses pedir la ciudadanía, abrir una cuenta en un banco y sacar la pasta para pagar el impuesto andorrano. Me he quedado un poco _así-asa_. No me creo que sea tan fácil ahorrarse el impuestazo español. ¿Cómo lo veis?



Veo que es un fantasma, debe pagar impuestos aquí y luego ya si quiere se va a Andorra que con lo que le quede limpio le da para comprar una casa allí y seguir con sus actividades.
Espero sepa invertir en bolsa porque como haya sido "de potra" el ganar el dinero, rollo el típico paleto que no es trader pro y se mete con 200.000€a BTC y justo lo vendió a 2M€, me da que al final este año ganó 2M€ y ole por él pero el que viene igual palma porque al no ser pro no tiene una experiencia y consistencia ganando.
Pero bueno si tiene 2M€ o 2M€-impuestos en España que va a tener que pagar, no tendra problema en irse a Andorra.


----------



## agon (18 Ago 2021)

Chichimango dijo:


> Esto me interesa: si ese dinero lo ha generado a lo largo de tres ejercicios fiscales (2019, 2020, 2021), tendría que declarar las ganancias en cada uno de ellos, ¿no?
> 
> ¿O es que no tienes que declararlas hasta que retiras el dinero de la cuenta?
> 
> No tengo mucha idea de como funcionan fiscalmente estas cuentas broker, pero estoy pensando abrirme una este año o el que viene a más tardar...



Tener tiene que declarar que tiene cuentas en el extranjero, sean de valores o lo que sea


Chichimango dijo:


> Esto me interesa: si ese dinero lo ha generado a lo largo de tres ejercicios fiscales (2019, 2020, 2021), tendría que declarar las ganancias en cada uno de ellos, ¿no?
> 
> ¿O es que no tienes que declararlas hasta que retiras el dinero de la cuenta?
> 
> No tengo mucha idea de como funcionan fiscalmente estas cuentas broker, pero estoy pensando abrirme una este año o el que viene a más tardar...




Busca en Google modelo 720 de Hacienda


----------



## Salchichonio (18 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pues el colega, íntimo amigo, ha ganado 2M€ con un par de inversiones entre el 2019 y 2020. Los ha vendido este año pero aún tiene la pasta en el broker. Bróker (IG) con el que hasta ahora en los últimos 10 años no ha tenido que declarar nada, ha tenido años de +15.000€ y en ninguna declaración le han dicho nada.
> 
> Esta vez me dice que se pira a Andorra, al alquiler de un apartamiento, a los 6 meses pedir la ciudadanía, abrir una cuenta en un banco y sacar la pasta para pagar el impuesto andorrano. Me he quedado un poco _así-asa_. No me creo que sea tan fácil ahorrarse el impuestazo español. ¿Cómo lo veis?



Tu amigo te miente. O nos mientes tú.

De esos 2M va a pagar un buen pellizco a la hacienda española.

Y luego los requisitos para vivir en Andorra y optar a su ciudadanía, son superiores al dinero que le quedaría después del fisco.

Saludos


----------



## Irradiador_de_covid (18 Ago 2021)

Voy a recabar datos de tu colega y a pasarle todo a un colega de la AEAT.


----------



## agon (18 Ago 2021)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Y luego los requisitos para vivir en Andorra y optar a su ciudadanía, son superiores al dinero que le quedaría después del fisco.
> 
> Saludos



Y tan superiores, en hacienda son amigos de devolver el 150%, 200% más sanción, más recargo, más intereses.....

El protagonista del hilo va a pasar de billetudo a muerto en vida.


----------



## dac1 (18 Ago 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> 20 años en una puta cárcel, que Andorra city tiene 30.000 putos habitantes! como vivir en cienpozuelos pero con ningún otro municipio cerca, atrapado entre montañas!!!



Te bajas el finde a la seo de urgel que tiene putes y demas guarrerias ejjpañolass


----------



## El Lonchafinista (18 Ago 2021)

Por esa pasta se va mejores países como Italia o Portugal, son mejores recibidos y mejor que vivir en esa mierda de montaña.


----------



## Creador de Realidades (18 Ago 2021)

Dr.Nick dijo:


> Me temo que si el deposito inicial lo hizo desde España el reintegro lo tendrá que hacer también aquí.



Y si hace traspaso de cartera a otro broker...Que ya lo abre estando en Andorra...

Habrá como sortear a la chiqui y sus secuaces...jajaja


----------



## palodearia (18 Ago 2021)

Pues va tarde, porque este año ya ha sido residente fiscal aquí, y 2020 y 2019 parece que también.


----------



## Jebediah (18 Ago 2021)

FilibustHero dijo:


> Con 2MM€ legalizados en España podrías pensar en retirarte si eres lonchafinista. Pero esa pasta no da para mudarte a Andorra, a no ser que tengas previsto seguir ganando minolles de euros cada año.



Su idea es ir a Andorra, declarar allí las ganancias y después volver. Esquivar impuestos españoles vamos.


----------



## Jebediah (18 Ago 2021)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> si claro, en que invirtio, acciones de pifiaiser?



1 ya sé que en Novavax, por que entramos a la vez, pero él con más pasta (unos 50.000€) y no se rajó a la primera como lo hice yo. El otro no me lo ha dicho aún. Ya se lo sacaré.


----------



## Jebediah (18 Ago 2021)

Chichimango dijo:


> Esto me interesa: si ese dinero lo ha generado a lo largo de tres ejercicios fiscales (2019, 2020, 2021), tendría que declarar las ganancias en cada uno de ellos, ¿no?
> 
> ¿O es que no tienes que declararlas hasta que retiras el dinero de la cuenta?
> 
> No tengo mucha idea de como funcionan fiscalmente estas cuentas broker, pero estoy pensando abrirme una este año o el que viene a más tardar...



Yo por propia experiencia sé que IG cada día manda al correo la liquidación diaria, lo que sería para presentar a hacienda, e indica lo que llevas ganado o perdido en cada inversión aún sin haberlas liquidado. Pero en los años que llevo nunca he tenido que declarar nada, ni ganancias ni pérdidas, pero eran montos pequeños. Con 2M€ supongo que la cosa ya cambiaría.


----------



## damnit (18 Ago 2021)

Vamos a ver que hay mucho lío, aparte de lo que ha comentado @PokemonVilnius que creo qeu deja el tema claro al respecto de la trola que está contando el OP, hay un detalle. Si hay años que ha tenido +15000€ como dices y no los ha declarado... ¿ha vendido algo o son +15000€ sin vender participaciones o acciones? porque si es así, efectivamente no tiene nada que declarar, si no hay incremento de patrimonio. Con respecto a lo de irse a Andorra en Agosto... con más de 183 días del año ya pasados... pues dile a tu supuesto "amigo" que se asesore un poco mejor, que está haciendo el gilipollas. 

Y cuidado con defraudar a hacienda, te tiene que salir siempre bien, y con que ellos te cacen una vez, se te acabó el chollo.


----------



## FilibustHero (18 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Su idea es ir a Andorra, declarar allí las ganancias y después volver. Esquivar impuestos españoles vamos.



Ah, vale. Creo que Shakira publicó hace tiempo un blog enseñando los pasos que hay que dar para declarar en Andorra y vivir en España sin pagar impuestos.


----------



## enriquepastor (18 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pues el colega, íntimo amigo, ha ganado 2M€ con un par de inversiones entre el 2019 y 2020. Los ha vendido este año pero aún tiene la pasta en el broker. Bróker (IG) con el que hasta ahora en los últimos 10 años no ha tenido que declarar nada, ha tenido años de +15.000€ y en ninguna declaración le han dicho nada.
> 
> Esta vez me dice que se pira a Andorra, al alquiler de un apartamiento, a los 6 meses pedir la ciudadanía, abrir una cuenta en un banco y sacar la pasta para pagar el impuesto andorrano. Me he quedado un poco _así-asa_. No me creo que sea tan fácil ahorrarse el impuestazo español. ¿Cómo lo veis?



Ya no puede. Ha vivido la mitad + 1 de los días del año en España y por tanto, es contribuyente fiscal en España. Si estuviéramos a principios de año, podría hacerlo, pero ya no. Le toca declarar todo aquí.


----------



## damnit (18 Ago 2021)

El que te focka dijo:


> Tengo entendido que desde hace un par de años o así España ha dejado de considerar a Andorra como paraíso fiscal...



Así es, Andorra no tiene ya consideración de paraíso fiscal


----------



## Jebediah (18 Ago 2021)

damnit dijo:


> Vamos a ver que hay mucho lío, aparte de lo que ha comentado @PokemonVilnius que creo qeu deja el tema claro al respecto de la trola que está contando el OP, hay un detalle. Si hay años que ha tenido +15000€ como dices y no los ha declarado... ¿ha vendido algo o son +15000€ sin vender participaciones o acciones? porque si es así, efectivamente no tiene nada que declarar, si no hay incremento de patrimonio. Con respecto a lo de irse a Andorra en Agosto... con más de 183 días del año ya pasados... pues dile a tu supuesto "amigo" que se asesore un poco mejor, que está haciendo el gilipollas.
> 
> Y cuidado con defraudar a hacienda, te tiene que salir siempre bien, y con que ellos te cacen una vez, se te acabó el chollo.



15.000€ de beneficios liquidados, vendidos. IG no los declara, lo deja a responsabilidad de cada uno hacerlo.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (18 Ago 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> 20 años en una puta cárcel, que Andorra city tiene 30.000 putos habitantes! como vivir en cienpozuelos pero con ningún otro municipio cerca, atrapado entre montañas!!!



Será que no tienes monte para andar en andorra, consideráis "cárcel" a cualquier sitio en el que no haya discotecas masificadas.


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Ago 2021)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Cierto, porque como Hacienda se entere de que no ha declarado las ganancias le va a embargar hasta la camisa.



Es imposible, porque es una cadena. El broker declara y los datos pasan a nuestros inefables funcis de Hacienda. 
El OP es un troll 2/10, apuesta a que sí. 
Todo está informatizado para facilitar que no escape nadie.


----------



## dcisneros (18 Ago 2021)

Bien por tu amigo


----------



## OvEr0n (18 Ago 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> jo-der! igualito que en España!



En España con el bonobus te vale.


----------



## Beto (18 Ago 2021)

Con ese dinero no se si es mejor quedarse aquí y vivir de lo que tiene que meterse en caminos tortuosos


----------



## Jebediah (18 Ago 2021)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Es imposible, porque es una cadena. El broker declara y los datos pasan a nuestros inefables funcis de Hacienda.
> El OP es un troll 2/10, apuesta a que sí.
> Todo está informatizado para facilitar que no escape nadie.



Algunos brokers no declaran por lo menos la parte del usuario, cada uno tiene su responsabilidad de declarar lo suyo.


----------



## agon (18 Ago 2021)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> Será que no tienes monte para andar en andorra, consideráis "cárcel" a cualquier sitio en el que no haya discotecas masificadas.



Cárcel no, pero Taifa ultraconservadora es un rato largo.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (18 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pues el colega, íntimo amigo, ha ganado 2M€ con un par de inversiones entre el 2019 y 2020. Los ha vendido este año pero aún tiene la pasta en el broker. Bróker (IG) con el que hasta ahora en los últimos 10 años no ha tenido que declarar nada, ha tenido años de +15.000€ y en ninguna declaración le han dicho nada.
> 
> Esta vez me dice que se pira a Andorra, al alquiler de un apartamiento, a los 6 meses pedir la ciudadanía, abrir una cuenta en un banco y sacar la pasta para pagar el impuesto andorrano. Me he quedado un poco _así-asa_. No me creo que sea tan fácil ahorrarse el impuestazo español. ¿Cómo lo veis?



jajajaj como diría el juez marchena: Vive una ensoñación tu amigo.


----------



## charlie3 (18 Ago 2021)

A ver
Yo veo creíble que con nvax haya hecho x40 . Enhorabuena
Hay que ver lo que se paga en Andorra, El irpf es un 10%, no se si incluye ganancias patrimoniales .
En España estaba en un 25%, los de podemos lo querían subir al 28%, eso serían unos 500-550k a pagar.
A partir de 120k de quebranto para hacienda es delito fiscal. La prescripción de 2020 sería en julio 2025 o más, eso para irpf, habría que ver si al ser penal los plazos son mayores.
Yo iría a 2-3 fiscalistas abogados a ver qué opinan, vale la pena gastar unos miles en asesoramiento en lugar de consejos Paco.
No conozco IG, los brokers en UE informan a hacienda española de que bienes activos, pero no dan detalles de plusvalías, dividendos, etc, 
Suerte
Más: conseguir la residencia fiscal fuera no es tan fácil, además de 183 días de residencia fuera hacienda exige que aquí no tengas vínculos: pisos, negocios, matrimonio, 
Hay que informarse


----------



## Satoshi (18 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pues el colega, íntimo amigo, ha ganado 2M€ con un par de inversiones entre el 2019 y 2020. Los ha vendido este año pero aún tiene la pasta en el broker. Bróker (IG) con el que hasta ahora en los últimos 10 años no ha tenido que declarar nada, ha tenido años de +15.000€ y en ninguna declaración le han dicho nada.
> 
> Esta vez me dice que se pira a Andorra, al alquiler de un apartamiento, a los 6 meses pedir la ciudadanía, abrir una cuenta en un banco y sacar la pasta para pagar el impuesto andorrano. Me he quedado un poco _así-asa_. No me creo que sea tan fácil ahorrarse el impuestazo español. ¿Cómo lo veis?



Me parece de puta madre que huya de este infierno fiscal. pero si ha vendido (aunq la pasta no la saque del broker) y ha residido más de 6 meses y un día en españa ESTA JODIDO. se puede ir a Andorra, pero le toca apoquinar AQUI.


----------



## Salchichonio (18 Ago 2021)

Creador de Realidades dijo:


> Y si hace traspaso de cartera a otro broker...Que ya lo abre estando en Andorra...
> 
> Habrá como sortear a la chiqui y sus secuaces...jajaja



No. Las plusvalías las ha obtenido siendo ciudadano español. Así que le toca pagar aunque no saque el dinero del broker.


----------



## damnit (18 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> 15.000€ de beneficios liquidados, vendidos. IG no los declara, lo deja a responsabilidad de cada uno hacerlo.



vale, lo que me imaginaba... pues que le salga bien y que no le pillen...

perdón si la pregunta es tonta pero ¿qué broker es IG?


----------



## Jebediah (18 Ago 2021)

damnit dijo:


> vale, lo que me imaginaba... pues que le salga bien y que no le pillen...
> 
> perdón si la pregunta es tonta pero ¿qué broker es IG?



IG Group, británica.









Inicio (ES)


IG es el bróker n.º 1 en España en CFD por cantidad de subyacentes. Opera con CFD sobre acciones, índices, divisas (Forex) y materias primas con IG.




www.ig.com


----------



## Rocker (18 Ago 2021)

Yo me iría a cualquier isla de Grecia, me compraba un chalet con piscina por medio millón de euros y el resto a vivir, si quiero compro otro para alquilar, y es Europa no tienes ningún problema con esa pasta. La comida está genial, siempre hay fiesta en todos lados, buen paisaje, buen clima.


----------



## Asustaviejas (18 Ago 2021)

No es el caso, pero si compras en españa y ves que sube y te vas fuera a cerrar la operación tras pasar mas de medio año allí. ¿Te libras de pagar en este estercolero fiscal?


----------



## aventurero artritico (18 Ago 2021)

puede, pero hacienda si no quitas el dinero del broker no sabe nada.


----------



## Creador de Realidades (18 Ago 2021)

Salchichonio dijo:


> No. Las plusvalías las ha obtenido siendo ciudadano español. Así que le toca pagar aunque no saque el dinero del broker.



Me parece que no te has enterado por donde van los tiros...

Léete de nuevo lo que busca!!!


----------



## Efraim (18 Ago 2021)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> puede, pero hacienda si no quitas el dinero del broker no sabe nada.



A mí me llegó una notificación en noviembre pasado (o sea, 20220) porque, según Hacienda, durante 2016 había percibido más dividendos de los declarados. Eso estando invertido a través de Interactive Brokers. Les tuve que enviar el extracto del rendimiento anuall lo dieron por bueno y ahí acabó el tema. Y los dividendos los reinvierto a través del mismo broker.


----------



## aventurero artritico (18 Ago 2021)

Efraim dijo:


> A mí me llegó una notificación en noviembre pasado (o sea, 20220) porque, según Hacienda, durante 2016 había percibido más dividendos de los declarados. Eso estando invertido a través de Interactive Brokers. Les tuve que enviar el extracto del rendimiento anuall lo dieron por bueno y ahí acabó el tema. Y los dividendos los reinvierto a través del mismo broker.



ah cierto si hay dividendos quizá si saben algo pero te retienen el 19%, por lo tanto como mucho te pueden reclamar hasta el 23%, un 4% a lo sumo.


----------



## sisar_vidal (18 Ago 2021)

Asustaviejas dijo:


> No es el caso, pero si compras en españa y ves que sube y te vas fuera a cerrar la operación tras pasar mas de medio año allí. ¿Te libras de pagar en este estercolero fiscal?



Si


----------



## sisar_vidal (18 Ago 2021)

Salchichonio dijo:


> No. Las plusvalías las ha obtenido siendo ciudadano español. Así que le toca pagar aunque no saque el dinero del broker.



Que tendrá que ver la ciudadanía... Si lo importante es donde opera el sujeto..


----------



## sisar_vidal (18 Ago 2021)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Por esa pasta se va mejores países como Italia o Portugal, son mejores recibidos y mejor que vivir en esa mierda de montaña.



Has estado alguna vez? Es un puto paraíso.


----------



## sisar_vidal (18 Ago 2021)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Mejor opcion es Chipre, pero para gustos colores...
> Que abra una cuenta en USA o PR y deposite la pasta ahi antes



Como está la vaina en Chipre?


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (18 Ago 2021)

Si esta sano! 

pero que este sano sino aqui no lo quieren!


----------



## Paradise_man (18 Ago 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Como está la vaina en Chipre?



Facil de conseguir la residencia, buena calidad de vida y control fiscal inexistente sobre los expatriados viviendo ahi


----------



## Salchichonio (18 Ago 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Que tendrá que ver la ciudadanía... Si lo importante es donde opera el sujeto..



Ajam

Ok entonces no ha de pagar a la hacienda española las plusvalias este año

Ok cuñao


----------



## Salchichonio (18 Ago 2021)

Creador de Realidades dijo:


> Me parece que no te has enterado por donde van los tiros...
> 
> Léete de nuevo lo que busca!!!



Obvio que busca no pagar un duro aquí, otro patriota


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (18 Ago 2021)

Si nadie pudiese ganar semejantes sumas de dinero, no existirian los paraisos fiscales.


----------



## sisar_vidal (18 Ago 2021)

Algunos os imagináis hacienda y los pacos skynet


----------



## Satoshi (18 Ago 2021)

Más de 40.000 votos...80% vota btc


----------



## El Lonchafinista (18 Ago 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Has estado alguna vez? Es un puto paraíso.



Parte de mi familia paterna son italianos, la magia de ser hezpañol.


----------



## malibux (18 Ago 2021)

Espero haya declarado el 720 si lo tenía en IB, si no puede acabar con ese patrimonio pero en negativo. Además el 720 no prescribe, vamos, una fiesta continua hasta la tumba. 

Yo ya conozco a un par que quisieron ser más listos que Hacienda y meec error. Lo bueno es que uno de ellos le echó huevos, abandonó España y hace poco vi cómo había ganado un torneo de poker de >1 millón €, osea que ya está más que recuperado. Pero aquí tenía delito penal por lo defraudado....

En vez de fliparse con Andorra, que contrate un buen asesor fiscal.


----------



## Venturi (18 Ago 2021)

Rocker dijo:


> Yo me iría a cualquier isla de Grecia, me compraba un chalet con piscina por medio millón de euros y el resto a vivir, si quiero compro otro para alquilar, y es Europa no tienes ningún problema con esa pasta. La comida está genial, siempre hay fiesta en todos lados, buen paisaje, buen clima.



Creo que no te has dado cuenta de que el problema es sacar los dos millones sin pagar impuestos, no elegir el sitio donde gastarlos. Te vas a Grecia y al cuarto de hora ya está la hacienda española pidiendote la pasta.


----------



## juagse (19 Ago 2021)

malibux dijo:


> Espero haya declarado el 720 si lo tenía en IB, si no puede acabar con ese patrimonio pero en negativo. Además el 720 no prescribe, vamos, una fiesta continua hasta la tumba.
> 
> Yo ya conozco a un par que quisieron ser más listos que Hacienda y meec error. Lo bueno es que uno de ellos le echó huevos, abandonó España y hace poco vi cómo había ganado un torneo de poker de >1 millón €, osea que ya está más que recuperado. Pero aquí tenía delito penal por lo defraudado....
> 
> En vez de fliparse con Andorra, que contrate un buen asesor fiscal.



Donde coño encuentras ese asesor fiscal??? es tarea imposible


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (19 Ago 2021)

3/10

Faltan PUTAS oprimidas por MALVADOS prosenetas

Faltan Gitanos trabajando 

Faltan menas estudiando y sacando sobresalientes

Faltan Vacunas sin trombos

Falta de todo HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA


----------



## malibux (19 Ago 2021)

juagse dijo:


> Donde coño encuentras ese asesor fiscal??? es tarea imposible



No me refiero a uno que le haga la triquiñuela a Hacienda, porque eso a día de hoy salvo que estés en altas esferas de mafias o rollos raros, me da a mí que ya ninguno se la juega. Sino a contratar a uno que te diga claramente qué tienes que hacer o corregir para regularizar lo ganado y olvidarte. Mejor pagar unos pocos intereses de recargo que no multas del 150% de lo "defraudado".


----------



## ingeniata (19 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pues el colega, íntimo amigo, ha ganado 2M€ con un par de inversiones entre el 2019 y 2020. Los ha vendido este año pero aún tiene la pasta en el broker. Bróker (IG) con el que hasta ahora en los últimos 10 años no ha tenido que declarar nada, ha tenido años de +15.000€ y en ninguna declaración le han dicho nada.
> 
> Esta vez me dice que se pira a Andorra, al alquiler de un apartamiento, a los 6 meses pedir la ciudadanía, abrir una cuenta en un banco y sacar la pasta para pagar el impuesto andorrano. Me he quedado un poco _así-asa_. No me creo que sea tan fácil ahorrarse el impuestazo español. ¿Cómo lo veis?



Bien que hace


----------



## juagse (19 Ago 2021)

malibux dijo:


> No me refiero a uno que le haga la triquiñuela a Hacienda, porque eso a día de hoy salvo que estés en altas esferas de mafias o rollos raros, me da a mí que ya ninguno se la juega. Sino a contratar a uno que te diga claramente qué tienes que hacer o corregir para regularizar lo ganado y olvidarte. Mejor pagar unos pocos intereses de recargo que no multas del 150% de lo "defraudado".



Claro claro me referia a ese, ¿donde coño encuentras ese asesor fiscal que lo haga bien y que luego no te casquen multas?


----------



## Jebediah (19 Ago 2021)

QuiqueCamoiras dijo:


> 3/10
> 
> Faltan PUTAS oprimidas por MALVADOS prosenetas
> 
> ...



_Faltan PUTAS oprimidas por MALVADOS prosenetas - _Esa es tu madre y tu abuelo.

_Faltan Gitanos trabajando - _Ese es tu padre.

_Faltan menas estudiando y sacando sobresalientes - _Ese eres tú, pero con suspensos.

_Faltan Vacunas sin trombos - _Eso ya es pedir demasiado.

_Falta de todo HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA - _En tu culo explota.


----------



## Polo_00 (19 Ago 2021)

A hacienda alguno le otorgais superpoderes y es omnipresente en todos los países y se salta jurisdicciones. Ya se ha dicho varias veces que hacienda no recibe información de los brokers ni de los exchanges, tienen que ser los propios inversores quien tienen que facilitar la información. Y eso, en la mayoría de los casos no va a ocurrir.


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (19 Ago 2021)

Jebediah dijo:


> _Faltan PUTAS oprimidas por MALVADOS prosenetas - _Esa es tu madre y tu abuelo.
> 
> _Faltan Gitanos trabajando - _Ese es tu padre.
> 
> ...



Me cago en tus muertos mas frescos


----------



## Xinforio (19 Ago 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Si nadie pudiese ganar semejantes sumas de dinero, no existirian los paraisos fiscales.



¡¡Hombre!! ¡¡Ya está aquí el gilipollas del día!!

Ya de puestos....¿por qué no ganamos todos el sueldo mínimo? y....¿por qué no vivimos todos en un pacopiso de 50m de protección oficial?, y.....¿por qué no trabajamos como una charo administrativa de cualquier administración?

¡Hay que joderse con lo que aún se encuentra uno por ahí!


----------



## Polo_00 (19 Ago 2021)

Jamás diría en un foro público lo que gano o dejo de ganar, y volviendo al tema, no, hacienda no le pasan información de ningún tipo, repito, tienen que informar los inversores, dicho esto, sólo pueden recibir información cuando pasas la ganancia a un banco español e ingresas una cantidad importante de dinero, y ahí saltan las alarmas por blanqueo de capitales, pero también, antes de avisar a hacienda, lo que hacen realmente es avisar al banco de España y este contactaría con hacienda,de todas formas te suelen preguntar de dónde ha salido ese dinero antes de montar el cirio.


----------



## Xinforio (19 Ago 2021)

En cuanto al tema del hilo. 

Todo depende de las ataduras que tenga el "amigo" en cuestión con España, no sentimentales (o sí, quién sabe) sino materiales.

Con ello verá si le "compensa" ir por las buenas, asesorándose bien, pagando lo que le corresponda (reduciéndolo al mínimo posible).....o por las malas abriendo cuentas en el extranjero y haciendo transferencias a las mismas, y de éstas a otras, y de esas otras a otras distintas preferiblemente estas últimas situadas en algún país vago a la hora de comunicar datos a hacienda. También sería oportuno que ese país no tuviera tratado de extradición con España y también sería muy oportuno que el "amigo" no comprase nada a su nombre y mantuviese un perfil bajo. Como digo, a las malas le puede caer delito fiscal, pero hasta entonces ha de pasar un tiempo para que hacienda se de cuenta y no prescriba....si las ganancias son de 2019.....le quedan un par de años para que se de cuenta, si se da cuenta y le imputan por delito fiscal, dependiendo de la gravedad que entiendan (por cantidad más que nada) pues empezarán a contar 5 o 10 años para la prescripción del delito. 

Como digo, todo depende de su nexo emocional/material con España. Pero para ciertas cantidades....habrá quien le merezca la pena huir y habrá quien prefiera la tranquilidad.


----------



## digipl (19 Ago 2021)

El certificado se exige cuando un extranjero quiere trabajar o instalarse en españa no cuando un español se instala en otro país.

Otra cosa es que el irte a otro país no te exime de tus obligaciones fiscales anteriores por lo que hacienda te podría exigir el pago de los impuestos de los últimos cuatro años.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Ago 2021)

Xinforio dijo:


> ¡¡Hombre!! ¡¡Ya está aquí el gilipollas del día!!
> 
> Ya de puestos....¿por qué no ganamos todos el sueldo mínimo? y....¿por qué no vivimos todos en un pacopiso de 50m de protección oficial?, y.....¿por qué no trabajamos como una charo administrativa de cualquier administración?
> 
> ¡Hay que joderse con lo que aún se encuentra uno por ahí!



Con lo del teletrabajo, la desigualdad laboral va a llegar a unos niveles totalmente insostenibles.

Por cierto, si algo ha demostrado la pandemia, es que no se puede consentir que haya gente viviendo en cuchitriles sin ni tan siquiera balcon, mientras otros viven en casoplones con jardin y piscina.

Ustedes los que se creen que esto es normal son los verdaderos gilipollas.


----------



## Xinforio (19 Ago 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Con lo del teletrabajo, la desigualdad laboral va a llegar a unos niveles totalmente insostenibles.
> Y tanto, desigualdad entre funcionarios y trabajadores por cuenta ajena. Pero si no estás contento poniendo ladrillos o colocando lineales del supermercado....¿qué te impide formarte en algo que te valga para trabajar remotamente?
> Por cierto, si algo ha demostrado la pandemia, es que no se puede consentir que haya gente viviendo en cuchitriles sin ni tan siquiera balcon, mientras otros viven en casoplones con jardin y piscina.
> Quien permite las infraviviendas es el municipio en cuestión dando las cédulas de habitabilidad a según qué lugares, muchas veces mordida mediante. Y éstos son de todos los partidos, orígenes y pelajes. ¿quién es usted para decir en qué se debe gastar el dinero la gente? Si quieren y tienen para vivir en un casoplón con piscina pues adelante. ¡Qué puta manía con intentar afear o prohibir lo que no gusta mientras se hace la vista gorda en el resto!
> ...



Respondo en rojo en el quote


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Ago 2021)

Xinforio dijo:


> Respondo en rojo en el quote



Parece usted dar por sentado que todo aquel que vive con un trabajo precario, ganando un sueldo minimo y viviendo en un pisito, es porque quiere o no se esfuerza lo suficiente. Pero yo opino sin embargo que eso no es cierto, del mismo modo que no todo el mundo que tiene un trabajo comodo, con un buen sueldo y vive en una casa amplia, es porque se haya esforzado mas que los demas.

Creo que con eso mas o menos he dejado bastante clara mi postura al respecto.


----------



## Pajirri (19 Ago 2021)

faltan osnis a la historia.


----------



## bladu (6 Jun 2022)

La socimi de All Iron tributa en Madrid


La gestora inmobiliaria de Ander Michelena y Jon Uriarte, candidato a la presidencia del Athletic, tributa fuera de Euskadi debido a las diferencias fiscales entre el régimen común y la fiscalidad foral




www.cronicavasca.com





El futuro presi del Athletic gana 6m y se teibita en Madrid. La capital del estado opresor.


----------



## Salchichonio (6 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Parece usted dar por sentado que todo aquel que vive con un trabajo precario, ganando un sueldo minimo y viviendo en un pisito, es porque quiere o no se esfuerza lo suficiente. Pero yo opino sin embargo que eso no es cierto, del mismo modo que no todo el mundo que tiene un trabajo comodo, con un buen sueldo y vive en una casa amplia, es porque se haya esforzado mas que los demas.
> 
> Creo que con eso mas o menos he dejado bastante clara mi postura al respecto.



Si. Tu postura consiste en que los que tienen buen trabajo buena casa y buen dinero (por esfuerzo, suerte o herencia) paguen la vida al mediocre, al vago o al que tuvo mala suerte.

Jajsjsjsjsj


----------



## damnit (6 Jun 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> Pues el colega, íntimo amigo, ha ganado 2M€ con un par de inversiones entre el 2019 y 2020. Los ha vendido este año pero aún tiene la pasta en el broker. Bróker (IG) con el que hasta ahora en los últimos 10 años no ha tenido que declarar nada, ha tenido años de +15.000€ y en ninguna declaración le han dicho nada.
> 
> Esta vez me dice que se pira a Andorra, al alquiler de un apartamiento, a los 6 meses pedir la ciudadanía, abrir una cuenta en un banco y sacar la pasta para pagar el impuesto andorrano. Me he quedado un poco _así-asa_. No me creo que sea tan fácil ahorrarse el impuestazo español. ¿Cómo lo veis?



puede salir por patas todo lo que quiera, lo que ha ganado ya lo ha ganado en España y ya tiene la deuda con el fisco. Suerte, que la va a necesitar.


----------



## Triyuga (6 Jun 2022)

Dile que se quede aqui, total HACIENDA solo le va a quitar 1 millon...


----------



## Ds_84 (6 Jun 2022)

faltan aliens y naves espaciales.

si quieres preguntar pregunta, no inventes capullo


----------



## romeoalfa (7 Jun 2022)

Thundercat dijo:


> Si los ha generado estando en España... van a ir a por él. Y los ha vendido estando aquí.
> 
> Le va a tocar declarar aquí esos millones, lamentablemente. Va a contribuir a que este circo siga.
> 
> Aunque bueno, con un millón menos pero que se vaya a Andorra igualmente, si piensa vivir de sus inversiones claro. Dudo que no sepa, ya que 2M no se ganan con un golpe de suerte. El tipo tiene que tener mucho dinero aparte.



Será si se entera hacienda española, en el momento que se vaya se olvidan de él creo yo, y si el broker no lo comunica se comen una mierda


----------



## rascachapas (7 Jun 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> Dile que se quede aqui, total HACIENDA solo le va a quitar 1 millon...



Siendo ganacias en un broker extranjero, con el impuesto de patrimonio solo le quitarán un 20%, casi medio kilo del ala.


----------



## Javier de Carglass (7 Jun 2022)

Thundercat dijo:


> Si los ha generado estando en España... van a ir a por él. Y los ha vendido estando aquí.
> 
> Le va a tocar declarar aquí esos millones, lamentablemente. Va a contribuir a que este circo siga.
> 
> Aunque bueno, con un millón menos pero que se vaya a Andorra igualmente, si piensa vivir de sus inversiones claro. Dudo que no sepa, ya que 2M no se ganan con un golpe de suerte. El tipo tiene que tener mucho dinero aparte.





Triyuga dijo:


> Dile que se quede aqui, total HACIENDA solo le va a quitar 1 millon...



El tipo máximo es del 26% a partir de 200 000.



rascachapas dijo:


> Siendo ganacias en un broker extranjero, con el impuesto de patrimonio solo le quitarán un 20%, casi medio kilo del ala.



Impuesto del patrimonio no, ganancias y pérdidas patrimoniales en el IRPF.


----------



## yermacasor (7 Jun 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> 20 años en una puta cárcel, que Andorra city tiene 30.000 putos habitantes! como vivir en cienpozuelos pero con ningún otro municipio cerca, atrapado entre montañas!!!



Depende de cómo seas. Si eres un tío introvertido y te pasas el día online pues bueno, realmente tu vida no cambia mucho ni necesitas gente.

En ese sentido para los youtubers es ideal.


----------



## Jebediah (7 Jun 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> faltan aliens y naves espaciales.
> 
> si quieres preguntar pregunta, no inventes capullo



Ojalá fuera mi caso, pero no, no tengo ese vendito problema.


----------



## Harrymorgan (7 Jun 2022)

Si lo ganó en España lo tendrá que tributar en España


----------



## HARLEY66 (7 Jun 2022)

Pues te faltan 200k más para obtener la residencia pasiva.


----------



## Thundercat (7 Jun 2022)

romeoalfa dijo:


> Será si se entera hacienda española, en el momento que se vaya se olvidan de él creo yo, y si el broker no lo comunica se comen una mierda



Depende qué broker, si es regulado por la CNMV deberían comunicarlo


----------



## sirpask (7 Jun 2022)

Solo pagan impuestos los pobres.


----------



## sikBCN (7 Jun 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Bueno siguendo un poco el trolleo.
> Yo si pudiera también lo haría. Andorra me parece una versión Paco de Suiza/Liechtenstein pero para irse a esos paises si que hay que estar realmente forrado.
> 
> Aun asi tienes 6 meses en un pais tranquilo y verde para concentrarte en curro, ejercicio, vida sana... y luego puedes dedicarte seis meses a viajar por el mundo.



Y para qué cojones quieres viajar por el mundo SUBNORMAL!!!


----------



## auricooro (7 Jun 2022)

Yo uso ig y cuando gano lo he declarado. Dudo mucho que no le pasen los datos a hacienda. Y si viene un inspector, con 2 millones...


----------



## nololeo (7 Jun 2022)

repetido


----------



## nololeo (7 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Parece usted dar por sentado que todo aquel que vive con un trabajo precario, ganando un sueldo minimo y viviendo en un pisito, es porque quiere o no se esfuerza lo suficiente. Pero yo opino sin embargo que eso no es cierto, del mismo modo que no todo el mundo que tiene un trabajo comodo, con un buen sueldo y vive en una casa amplia, es porque se haya esforzado mas que los demas.
> 
> Creo que con eso mas o menos he dejado bastante clara mi postura al respecto.



Mejor esquilmar al heredero, hijo unico por desgracias familiares, y quitarle lo que fue de sus abuelos que trabajaron y se esforzaron. 
Mejor gravarle al que curra y es inteligente en su parcela, screando riqueza.

Mejor acabamos tocando palmas y saliendo en callejeros Cuatro, .. .


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (7 Jun 2022)

nololeo dijo:


> Mejor esquilmar al heredero, hijo unico por desgracias familiares, y quitarle lo que fue de sus abuelos que trabajaron y se esforzaron.
> Mejor gravarle al que curra y es inteligente en su parcela, screando riqueza.
> 
> Mejor acabamos tocando palmas y saliendo en callejeros Cuatro, .. .



O ya puestos vayamonos todos a Andorra a ver que pasaria entonces.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (7 Jun 2022)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Si. Tu postura consiste en que los que tienen buen trabajo buena casa y buen dinero (por esfuerzo, suerte o herencia) paguen la vida al mediocre, al vago o al que tuvo mala suerte.
> 
> Jajsjsjsjsj



Es que si todo el mundo fuese trabajador y no hubiese vagos, los salarios serian mas bajos.


----------



## nololeo (7 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> O ya puestos vayamonos todos a Andorra a ver que pasaria entonces.



Sólo se crea un pais de vagos, se fomenta el no esforzarse, aqui es mejor tocar palmas y cobrar ayudas, que currar o ahorrar.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (7 Jun 2022)

nololeo dijo:


> Sólo se crea un pais de vagos, aqui es mejor tocar palmas y cobrar ayudas, que currar o ahorrar.



Imaginese que todo aquel que pudiese ir a Andorra a pagar menos impuestos lo hiciese, ¿cree usted que los impuestos en Andorra podrian mantenerse igual que ahora?


----------



## bocadRillo (7 Jun 2022)

Yo compraría unas tierras en la Patagonia. Europa no tiene ningún futuro.


----------



## George Orwell (7 Jun 2022)

Pienso que todos deberíamos intentar hacer lo mismo y pagar lo minimo posible sin acabar a pensión completa en un piso con barrotes del Estado.


----------



## damnit (7 Jun 2022)

Sí necesita suerte, y mucha.


----------



## Sandy Ravage (7 Jun 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> 20 años en una puta cárcel, que Andorra city tiene 30.000 putos habitantes! como vivir en cienpozuelos pero con ningún otro municipio cerca, atrapado entre montañas!!!



Pero tiene una población flotante muy grande y pasa muchísima gente a diario. Tampoco vas a querer tener 30.000 amigos.


----------

